# Proud Owners Of A 2008 Rsds!! We Love It!!



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all! We did it! My wife and I traded our 2005 Jayco 18F EXP (it was one of those hybrid expandable TTs) in for a new 2008 OB RSDS! After one trip to the local state park we are hooked!! I actually did get a little misty leaving my Jayco at the dealer. We made a lot of memories in that thing with our 5 and 7 year old over the last 4 years, but we just outgrew it. Anyway, the Outback is awesome! We already have three trips on our calendar including a trip to Ft. Wilderness Disney World in March 2009 (any Ft. Wilderness advise would be greatly appreciated!!!!)
I really look forward to getting to know you guys and learning from, and eventually contributing to, this forum.
-Joey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WOW ! CONGRATULATIONS, WELCOME AND ENJOY !!*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Thats exactly what I di.d...a 18 ft Hybrid to a 28RSDS..........................................then to a 31FQBHS, so at least you know what your getting next...lol









John


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys!

So John, how did you like the quad bunks up front? I am a little curious as to why you kept your RSDS for such a short time?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Oregon Camper!

My grandfather lived in McMinville for 50 years, what a beautiful state Oregon is!!! Alabama (where I live) is nice too, but Oregon...WOW!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Junebug said:


> Thanks Oregon Camper!
> 
> My grandfather lived in McMinville for 50 years, what a beautiful state Oregon is!!! Alabama (where I live) is nice too, but Oregon...WOW!!!


McMiniville is about 25 minutes from my house. Great little town....we head through there on our way to the beach.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Junebug









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 28rsds! 

Go to the homepage and find an Outbackers rally to attend...That's a great way to meet some great new friends









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!

Enjoy it and the forum.

Mark


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats,
I'm trying to talk my brother into a 28rsds. He's having his 3rd little camper in October and the old bunkhouse is a little too small. Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Junebug said:


> :
> 
> So John, how did you like the quad bunks up front? I am a little curious as to why you kept your RSDS for such a short time?


I had upgraded to a Duelly pick up and we had planned a cross country trip (which was summer 07) Outback came out with the 4 bed bunk design in a fifth wheel. With the reality of a used trailer worth less each year and a new one going up in price each year, we figured the dollar amount was the closest it would be to make the move so we moved up quicker than planned. I loved the 28 tho, no complaints.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1297

Here s my mod pics for the 28, you might like my ladder. On edit, I keep forgetting my album, unexplained how, was merged with a public album. The pics are there, you just have to look for my name to find them.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations on the new arrival !!! YOU'RE GONNA LOVE IT!!!

Time to go camping!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I had upgraded to a Duelly pick up and we had planned a cross country trip (which was summer 07) Outback came out with the 4 bed bunk design in a fifth wheel. With the reality of a used trailer worth less each year and a new one going up in price each year, we figured the dollar amount was the closest it would be to make the move so we moved up quicker than planned. I loved the 28 tho, no complaints.


Darn it...know you guys have me really thinking about a 5er. Just for fun I called Lakeshore for a price on a 2009 31KFW.

...anyone looking for a GREAT 2004 28RSS? Great condition...many many mods.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

MaeJae


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I had upgraded to a Duelly pick up and we had planned a cross country trip (which was summer 07) Outback came out with the 4 bed bunk design in a fifth wheel. With the reality of a used trailer worth less each year and a new one going up in price each year, we figured the dollar amount was the closest it would be to make the move so we moved up quicker than planned. I loved the 28 tho, no complaints.


Darn it...know you guys have me really thinking about a 5er.  Just for fun I called Lakeshore for a price on a 2009 31KFW.

...anyone looking for a GREAT 2004 28RSS? Great condition...many many mods.
[/quote]

















Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> I had upgraded to a Duelly pick up and we had planned a cross country trip (which was summer 07) Outback came out with the 4 bed bunk design in a fifth wheel. With the reality of a used trailer worth less each year and a new one going up in price each year, we figured the dollar amount was the closest it would be to make the move so we moved up quicker than planned. I loved the 28 tho, no complaints.


Darn it...know you guys have me really thinking about a 5er. Just for fun I called Lakeshore for a price on a 2009 31KFW.

...anyone looking for a GREAT 2004 28RSS? Great condition...many many mods.
[/quote]

















Ed
[/quote]

That's how they all start eh? "...I was just looking" and WHAMO...new Outback.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Darn it...know you guys have me really thinking about a 5er. Just for fun I called Lakeshore for a price on a 2009 31KFW.


And did you have a really, really good time, Jim ???? Hmmmmmm?????


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That's how they all start eh? "...I was just looking" and WHAMO...new Outback.


Ya do realise the bigger they are the harder they are to get into some of the places we like to camp....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> That's how they all start eh? "...I was just looking" and WHAMO...new Outback.


Ya do realise the bigger they are the harder they are to get into some of the places we like to camp....
[/quote]

That (and only that) is holding me back from buying. DW and I started to think about where we go and if we'd fit into our normal spots.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That's how they all start eh? "...I was just looking" and WHAMO...new Outback.


Ya do realise the bigger they are the harder they are to get into some of the places we like to camp....
[/quote]

That (and only that) is holding me back from buying. DW and I started to think about where we go and if we'd fit into our normal spots.
[/quote]

Um.... never-mind! (have........to.........be.........have!...)

MaeJae


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

For the Disney trip, check into www.mousesavers.com you can buy tickets through them and they have lots of information.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> :
> 
> So John, how did you like the quad bunks up front? I am a little curious as to why you kept your RSDS for such a short time?


I had upgraded to a Duelly pick up and we had planned a cross country trip (which was summer 07) Outback came out with the 4 bed bunk design in a fifth wheel. With the reality of a used trailer worth less each year and a new one going up in price each year, we figured the dollar amount was the closest it would be to make the move so we moved up quicker than planned. I loved the 28 tho, no complaints.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1297

Here s my mod pics for the 28, you might like my ladder. On edit, I keep forgetting my album, unexplained how, was merged with a public album. The pics are there, you just have to look for my name to find them.

John
[/quote]

John,
The ladder is great! Did you make it or buy it? How did you get to the underside of the step in order to tighten the bolts?

Thanks!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Junebug said:


> The ladder is great! Did you make it or buy it? How did you get to the underside of the step in order to tighten the bolts?


If you have the drawer up front...take it out. Then drill holes from inside and send a kid into the opening up front. All they have to do is hold the nut tight while you tighten the bolt.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The ladder is great! Did you make it or buy it? How did you get to the underside of the step in order to tighten the bolts?


If you have the drawer up front...take it out. Then drill holes from inside and send a kid into the opening up front. All they have to do is hold the nut tight while you tighten the bolt.
[/quote]

Great! Where did you get the ladder?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Junebug said:


> The ladder is great! Did you make it or buy it? How did you get to the underside of the step in order to tighten the bolts?


If you have the drawer up front...take it out. Then drill holes from inside and send a kid into the opening up front. All they have to do is hold the nut tight while you tighten the bolt.
[/quote]

Great! Where did you get the ladder?
[/quote]

Sorry...I was simply answering the question on how to bolt it down. I would thing you could make it rather easy if you can't find one online.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The ladder is great! Did you make it or buy it? How did you get to the underside of the step in order to tighten the bolts?


If you have the drawer up front...take it out. Then drill holes from inside and send a kid into the opening up front. All they have to do is hold the nut tight while you tighten the bolt.
[/quote]

Great! Where did you get the ladder?
[/quote]

Sorry...I was simply answering the question on how to bolt it down. I would thing you could make it rather easy if you can't find one online.
[/quote]

I will search around; thanks again for your help, the pictures are great!!


----------

